# 10th Anniversary Merckx TSX done!



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I received the frame today and built it up. Here is the end product


















I will need to buy a new chain and shift cable tomorrow. The chain is a little short and the cable got all frayed during installation. Also I am awaiting for two white water bottle cages, so the black one is only temporary. I think the fenders really kill the look of the bike, but I can't really go without as the job of this bike is a winter bike which will see alot of rain riding. 

The bike feels so heavy! But to my surprised it is only 23 lbs when I weigh it! This is 2 lbs lighter than my Cramerotti which has SL tubings and 1cm smaller. I should weigh it again to confirm. 

With all that white, the black seat looks so odd.. I think I'll need a white regal or rolls seat


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

RAIN BIKE!!? I think I'm gonna hurl. Can't you get like a Schwinn Varsity or something?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Yes rain bike. 
My Motorola Merckx is the summer bike. 
My whole idea here is to have a winter and summer bike both being a Merckx. 

Don't worry, I have sprayed this 10th anni Merckx with Frame Saver rust protection.

BTW, that white Turbo seat in the picture you posted about rear brake cable routing would be perfect! That's what I need


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Looks good*

Nice looking build. D-A 8 speed from the looks of it with Ultegra brakes. Dave Hickey will enjoy it too.

Let us know how it rides and how it compares to your SL bike. Curious how you'll like the TSX. I think it will be nice in your size.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I rode a similar (Corsa) bike for my winter bike and it worked out great, the thing that ended up killing it was gunk from the crain plugged up the drain hole on the right side lower seatstay and let the salt water accumulaute in there. I was always dumping oil into the frame and washing it plus letting it dry out indoors, but our difficult climate finally got the best of it.


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

Great bike. I too have a TSX Cenury and have tried adding fenders but have not been able to get the proper clearance around the brake bridge and fork crown. Can you please share the type of fenders you installed and whether you had to make any modifications? Thanks!
EM


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I have removed the silver fender as pictured because I think it looks ugly and also it is box shaped so the tire would often touch and give out a whinning sound.

Lastnight I installed a set of new fenders, they are round shaped and conforms to the tire much better. They are PlantetBike Freddy Road 35mm fenders









https://www.planetbike.com/fenders.html# 

I have no idea why on the website they cost $34.99!! I bought mine for CAD$19.

Anyway, to install them with enough clearance, what I did was I used zip ties. I drilled holes on the fender and zipped tied it to the seatstay bridge, the seattube and chainstay. 
Fitting it rigiht up against the bottom of the brake caliper will yield you enough clearance for the tire.
As for the metal rods connection, I reused the clamped-on eyelets from the old fenders. You can probably find those clamps at your hardware store.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)




----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

KDUB, thanks for sharing. If you are able, can you also post a pic of how you attached fenders to BB area and also the fork crown? Just curious, what size tires are you using? I ask only because I run fat 25c Axial Pros, which is one of the reasons my clearance is limited.
EM


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

The attachment to the BB is also zip tied. I used two ties, one tie looped thru the hole at the end of the fender and wrap it around the chainstay. I did this on each side to give it an even pull so the fender stays in center. Very straight forward.

For the fork crown, the fender has this built in metal "L" tab that you bolt down with the front brake caliper. So that holds it in place. 

I am using 23c tires. These fenders are said to fit up to 27c tires, but I think that would be stretching it a little for a racing bike frame (as it doesn't yield as much clearance as a touring bike). 23c seems to fit very comfortably under the fenders. I would think 25c shouldn't be a problem. These fenders are designed for bikes that has fender mounting points brazed on the frame already. So if you don't have them, you have to rely on zip ties and drilling holes on the fender and buy clamp-on eyelets as illustrated.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

Just don't do this to your bikes!!!

http://www.mile43.com/peterson/FendForYourself.html


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

wow now that's clearance!!! But that will make the bike look like it belongs to a homeless person. The guy is obviously very proud of his creation to be posting a DIY instructional writeup

custom painted world champ rainbow too!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I have had alot of great rides with this bike over the winter and I have decided to part it out as I purchased an used Trek 5200 USPS bike tonight. I don't have room to own three bikes nor do I want to have so many at a time. 

I will be stripping the parts off it and be selling them on ebay. If anyone is interested in any parts let me know. The bike is equipped with Dura Ace 8spd and Ultegra 600 parts. 
things I am keeping are the wheels, chain, shift cables and possibly the cinelli bars.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

kdub said:


> I have had alot of great rides with this bike over the winter and I have decided to part it out as I purchased an used Trek 5200 USPS bike tonight. I don't have room to own three bikes nor do I want to have so many at a time.
> 
> I will be stripping the parts off it and be selling them on ebay. If anyone is interested in any parts let me know. The bike is equipped with Dura Ace 8spd and Ultegra 600 parts.
> things I am keeping are the wheels, chain, shift cables and possibly the cinelli bars.


Shame on you.

Funny thing I was thinking of you this morning and was going to drop you a line to see how you liked the TSX bike.

I have found one that I may pick up and was wondering what your experience has been and whether it has any shortcomings.

A Trek plastic bike instead of the Merckx?? For shame.

You're out of the club.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

TMB,

The TSX has been great.. No shortcomings to report. 
Well I figured I don't need two steel Merckx really and could go for a plastic bike which I could use for the upcoming mountain riding events. 

My Motorola Merckx is still my main bike, the Trek is the slave bike that will do all the dirty work including rain rides and winter rides.


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

kdub said:


> the Trek is the slave bike that will do all the dirty work including rain rides and winter rides.


Trek plastic bike for a slave bike to do the dirty work? I've a Merckx MXL I use for the dirty work, the rain, the winter rides. That's what they're made for. If you really like your Motorola bike, pick up another MXL frame a build up winter ride. That way you stay in the club.


----------

